# new mill build



## DavidDobbs (Dec 22, 2012)

[attachment=14952][attachment=14951][attachment=14953]The reason I have not been on or listed any wood for sale. Started building my new mill. I will try to post a few pics as I go.


----------



## Kevin (Dec 22, 2012)

Subscribed!!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 22, 2012)

Joe Rebuild said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> > Subscribed!!
> ...



Me three! A few pics? How about lots of pics  LOL


----------



## drycreek (Dec 22, 2012)

I'll join the class!

Yes. Yes. Lots of pics.


----------



## DavidDobbs (Dec 23, 2012)

here are a couple more pics of the saw mocked up it is a MS650 with a 36" bar[attachment=15037][attachment=15036]No real plans Joe. I had got the plan table down an even started a set of plans.

I have been collecting parts for a few weeks, then went to the steel yard last weekend.

I built it so all I have to do is move the pillow blocks to the outside of the carriage. An a 48" bar will work. Giving it a 41" cut


----------



## DavidDobbs (Dec 31, 2012)

Sawed my 1st logs will get some pics if it stops snowing.

Worked good, I built a temp wood log bunk to figure out how high to build the
iron one.

Sawed some flaming elm & cedar.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 31, 2012)

Joe Rebuild said:


> Where did you get the screw drives for the elevation control? Cant see it to good on my phone, are they acme screws?




Not sure Rob but looks like their just all thread to me. Acme would be a much coarser type thread and quite costly too.


----------



## DavidDobbs (Dec 31, 2012)

It is all thread as soon as I can get either 1" Acme or 1" coil rod I will change it out!
Dont like the 1" all thread.

You can get the 1" thread rod about anywhere Fastenal sells it.

We are lucky we have a great wholesale nut/bolt shop if it is made they have it.
I already had the 1" thread rod.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 1, 2013)

Joe Rebuild said:


> Darn I was hoping you had a cheap source for acme That stuff is spendy.



I have a buddy up in Michigan that could make us some on his shiny new refurbished lathe. If you send him a pallet of UFW and me a pallet, I'll arrange it all and you won't have to do a thing.

:lolol:


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 1, 2013)

Kevin said:


> Joe Rebuild said:
> 
> 
> > Darn I was hoping you had a cheap source for acme That stuff is spendy.
> ...


----------



## Kenbo (Jan 1, 2013)

This is cool. Definitely watchin this one.


----------



## brown down (Jan 1, 2013)

this is exactily the style mill i would love to build and will be watching this closely. if you wouldn't mind giving me a round about cost as to what this was to make would be great!!


----------



## DavidDobbs (Jan 1, 2013)

I have about $450 in steel, pillow blocks are $12 each x4, sprockets $20 each x2,

threaded rod $25 each x2 , box of chain $25, v rollers $17 each x4, bolts nuts welding wire an thing I have forgot (LOL) $50

So that is about $730 + MS650 Stihl bar& chain $1050 so looks like $1850.

Joe I will make a few calls on wed, let me ck on the Acme rod


Dave






brown down said:


> this is exactily the style mill i would love to build and will be watching this closely. if you wouldn't mind giving me a round about cost as to what this was to make would be great!!


----------



## brown down (Jan 2, 2013)

when you are all said and done would you be willing to sell the plans you have to me? or trade for some nasty gnarly northern timber?


----------



## DavidDobbs (Jan 3, 2013)

I am sure we can work something out on some plans.

Here is [attachment=15706]a pic sawing proof pics........lol


----------



## DavidDobbs (Jan 3, 2013)

LOL I will take some time an get set down at
The drafting table. yes I still have one....lol
Bad part is I miss getting to use it. So relaxing






Joe Rebuild said:


> DavidDobbs said:
> 
> 
> > I am sure we can work something out on some plans.
> ...


----------



## healeydays (Jan 4, 2013)

So when will the movie be out? 

Love to see that machine in action...


----------



## brown down (Jan 4, 2013)

DavidDobbs said:


> LOL I will take some time an get set down at
> The drafting table. yes I still have one....lol
> Bad part is I miss getting to use it. So relaxing
> 
> ...


good deal i have wanted one for years and can get the steel at cost. I also have pretty much an endless supply of timber due to the gypsy moths but i am in no hurry, have to recover from surgery first, but would love to fab one up, well not me my buddy :rotflmao3::rotflmao3: 
thanks again jeff

I have some really nasty looking burl and about 10 different species of highly figured timber


----------

